# Головокружение, шаткость походки



## Арина777 (19 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте ) мне 56 лет. В декабре 2016 был приступ после ночного сна с диким головокружением, тошнотой, рвотой, с низким давлением, температурой 35,3 и ледяными ногами. Три дня лежала на спине, потом тошнота отпустила и начала ходить по квартире. Через неделю вышла на улицу, слегка качало. Через 10 дней совсем все прошло, лишь лёгкое головокружение по утрам, когда встаёшь с постели. Я надеялась что на этом все.
Потому что такое приступы у меня бывали раньше, раз в 5 лет примерно. Быстро все само проходило, ничем не лечилась. Обследовалась, - диагноз вестибулопатия под ?
Но на этот раз через 20 дней после первого приступа все повторилось. Больше 3 недель провела в постели, в туалет бегом, хватаясь за стены, ела лёжа.
В начале февраля 2017 в больницу. Там вливали внутривенно кавинтон, парацетам, ФТЛ. Внутрь: диакард, аспаркам, кавинтон, атаракс. Улучшения никакого.
Сделали 3 блокады в позвоночник чуть выше лопаток и ближе к шеи. После первой блокады стало полегче, шаткость уменьшилась.
Сейчас дома, принимаю винпотропил, Атаракс.
В общей сложности болею 2 месяца. Плохо хожу, сложно делать элементарные вещи, почистить зубы например, малейшие колебания головы вызывают неприятные ощущения в затылке. Не могу спать на правом боку, кружится голова и страшно повернуться в эту сторону. На спине и левом боку чувствую себя хорошо.
Делаю лечебную физкультуру, которую показали в больнице. После неё мне Не хуже точно, а может быть и лучше.
Я в отчаянии. Пошёл третий месяц, а восстановиться не получается. Скажите, как долго это может продлится и пройдёт ли вообще?... неужели это состояние теперь навсегда?
На улице мне кажется, что кто-то толкает меня в затылок справа и центр тяжести в голове смещён к правому уху. В голове тихий звон когда ложусь спать. Слух в норме, расстройств чувствительности не было.

В больнице провели обследования:
УДГ : сонные и позвоночные артерии на шее проходимы, кровоток антеградный без существенной асимметрии, достаточный.
ДСМАГ: атеросклероз сонных артерий. Стеноз ОСА- ВСА справа 20%, слева 15%, гемодинамический незначимый на фоне девиации обеих ВСА. Экстравазальная компрессия обеих позвоночных артерий в костном канале. С-образный изгиб в устье.
МРТ головного мозга: картина единичных мелких супратенториальных очагов глиоза вероятно как проявление микроангиопатии.
МРТ сосудов головного мозга: обычный вариант развития веллизиева круга, гипоплазия ЛЗСоА. Асимметрия позвоночный артерий D>S. Аневризмических расширений, значимых сужений, петлеобразований не выявлено. Асимметрия венозного оттока, S >D, высокое расположение верхней луковицы левой яремной вены.
МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника: дегенеративные изменения. Протрузии С 3-4, С 5-6, С 6-7 дисков и задние пролапсы С 4-5 диска на фоне остеофитных комплексов.

Перед тем как все это случилось со мной я пыталась лечить поясничный отдел позвоночника и висела на перекладине. Делала планку, как отжимание на руках и локтях. Почувствовала как плечевой пояс и шея горели огнём. Шея начала болеть и хрустеть.
Ещё летом умерла мама, она 4 месяца была лежачая, болезнь ее развивалась стремительно и было очень страшно.
Может быть такое мое состояние вызвано перенесенным стрессом?


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2017)

@Арина777, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Арина777 (19 Фев 2017)

Спасибо, завтра попробую загрузить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

Вестибулопатия, больше похоже.
Лабиринтит и ДППГ.


----------



## Арина777 (20 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин, а что с этим делать? К ЛОРу? 
Забыла написать, я на Бетасерке с 14 января. Пила 24 три раза в день. Все неврологи считают, что это не ухо, а нарушение мозгового кровообращения. В больнице врач посоветовала прекратить приём Бетасерка.  Но я боюсь резко бросать, пью по 24 два раза в день, собираюсь перейти на один раз в день. 
Такое ощущение, что лекарства мне не помогают никакие, а только зуде от них. Шатание и звон не прекращаются. При этом во всем остальном самочувствие нормальное, руки-ноги как раньше, легко сажусь на корточки и встаю, чтобы не наклоняться, если надо что-то поднять. Заметила, что в вертикальном положении стараюсь не крутить головой, поворачиваюсь всем туловищем или глазами, но глазами тоже неприятно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2017)

К отоневрологу.
Живете где?


----------



## Арина777 (20 Фев 2017)

Спасибо, что отвечаете. Живу в Москве


----------



## Алла1982 (20 Фев 2017)

Посмотрите эту тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24799/, там похожая ситуация была


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2017)

Арина777 написал(а):


> Спасибо, что отвечаете. Живу в Москве


Центр головокружений Гута клиник.


----------



## Арина777 (21 Фев 2017)

Алла1982 написал(а):


> Посмотрите эту тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24799/, там похожая ситуация была



Спасибо за наводку, посмотрела. У меня же уже был такой приступ 25 лет назад, само прошло. Потом ещё были слабые приступы с головокружением и рвотой, проходившие самостоятельно за пару дней с лёгким головокружением при подъёме с кровати в течение недели-месяца. 
А сейчас никак. И шаткой походки раньше не было, это в первый раз ((



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Центр головокружений Гута клиник.



Спасибо большое. Сразу к отоневрологу записаться? Меня смущает, что слух у меня не менялся, был лишь шум в одном ухе, который быстро прошёл. 
Сейчас тихий звон в голове, когда ложусь спать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2017)

Арина777 написал(а):


> Спасибо за наводку, посмотрела. У меня же уже был такой приступ 25 лет назад, само прошло. Потом ещё были слабые приступы с головокружением и рвотой, проходившие самостоятельно за пару дней с лёгким головокружением при подъёме с кровати в течение недели-месяца.
> А сейчас никак. И шаткой походки раньше не было, это в первый раз ((
> 
> 
> ...


Разберутся.


----------



## Арина777 (22 Фев 2017)

Опять головокружение усилилось. Может быть я рано начала лечебную физкультуру, повороты головой неприятно делать. А упражнения с движением рук, с палкой хорошо идут.

И сегодня очень болит шея, в самом верху, где голова крепится к черепу. Наверное все же это остеохондроз, повредила я шейные позвонки висом на перекладине. Я ещё купила спортивную резинку, ноги вставлять, и несколько секунд висела на одной руке, пока другой рукой вставляла ноги в резинку. 
Не знаю, как себе помочь, может к остеопату надо...









Вот, загрузила МРТ шейных позвонков и головного мозга. Не все попало в кадр, надеюсь этого достаточно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2017)

Определитесь с диагнозам.
Центр головокружений Гута клиник


----------



## Арина777 (22 Фев 2017)

А диагноз непонятный. В больнице при выписке мне написали ВСЕ.
ВСД, астенический синдром, позвоночная артерия, энцефалопатия, остеохондроз. 
И все неврологи против уха (( наверное они так думают, потому что от приёма Бетасерка улучшений не было. Но я все равно его пью, боюсь отменять, вдруг хуже станет. 
В Гута поеду, у них там судя по сайту только один отоневрогог? Сейчас очень плохо, расшатала наверное лечебной физкультурой, качает сильнее и при некоторых движениях головой затылок уплывает. 
И транквилизатор назначенный пью, Атаракс, в надежде.....
Скажите пожалуйста, доктора, а может такое состояние быть идиопатическим, от стрессов?


----------



## горошек (22 Фев 2017)

А атаракс вам хорошо идёт? У меня он вегетативную слабость только усиливал.


----------



## Kotenok (22 Фев 2017)

Арина777, прислушивайтесь к доктору Ступину, он дело говорит. В Гута клинике очень сильный отоневролог и специалист, который делает аудиометрию, кохлеографию и т.д.
А бетасерк и мне не помогал. И тоже все в городе ухо отрицали. А все таки ухо. Уже 3-тий год живу и радуюсь жизни. Всё будет хорошо. Удачи.


----------



## Арина777 (23 Фев 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> А атаракс вам хорошо идёт? У меня он вегетативную слабость только усиливал.



Трудно сказать, потому что слабость и так есть. Я надеюсь, что Атараксом мышечный спазм снимется и нервная система стабилизируется, потому что стресс у меня был летом в связи со смертью мамы. 
Первые дни сонливость была, а я днём не сплю, только ночью и было неприятно. Сейчас сонливости нет и ночью не могу сказать, что проваливаюсь как в первые дни приёма. Просыпаюсь легко. 
Я пью по четвертинке 3 раза в день и половину таблетки на ночь. Доза небольшая.


----------



## Арина777 (23 Фев 2017)

Kotenok написал(а):


> Арина777, прислушивайтесь к доктору Ступину, он дело говорит. В Гута клинике очень сильный отоневролог и специалист, который делает аудиометрию, кохлеографию и т.д.
> А бетасерк и мне не помогал. И тоже все в городе ухо отрицали. А все таки ухо. Уже 3-тий год живу и радуюсь жизни. Всё будет хорошо. Удачи.




Обязательно, в понедельник буду звонить. Сегодня чуть лучше, а вчера лежала на спине и головой боялась шевелить. Плачу каждое утро (( Безнадёга полная, я инвалид ( 
Мне ещё сказали надо рентген шеи сделать с функциональными пробами, этого у меня нет.


----------



## Kotenok (23 Фев 2017)

Арина777 написал(а):


> Обязательно, в понедельник буду звонить. Сегодня чуть лучше, а вчера лежала на спине и головой боялась шевелить. Плачу каждое утро (( Безнадёга полная, я инвалид (
> Мне ещё сказали надо рентген шеи сделать с функциональными пробами, этого у меня нет.


Арина777, Вы не инвалид, просто нужно время и найти специалиста, который разберется в вашей ситуации. На счет головной боли знаю,  что тяжело с ней жить, но бороться надо!
Рентген делаем обязательно)


----------



## Арина777 (23 Фев 2017)

@Kotenok, никто не разберётся, почитала форум и поняла, что неврология тёмный лес ( и обследования ни о чем не говорят и ничего не проясняют. Единственный плюс: выяснила что нет опухоли и сосуды проходимы. Вот и вся радость.
Голова у меня не болит, кружится. Так и буду жить, пока инсульт не случится от неподвижности.
Надеялась на ЛФК, но головокружение усиливается после упражнений и затихает только к следующему дню.


----------



## Kotenok (23 Фев 2017)

Арина777, вот моя тема: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2518/
Почитайте,  может, что-то для себя подберете.  Там есть и упражнения от головокружения и сколько много было борьбы,  и сколько раз хотелось всё бросить. Но не сдалась. С болезнью боролась с 16лет,  а вылечилась только практически 3 года как.  Было много обследований и прочее, что не приносило облегчению состояния. Вы живете в Москве, Вам проще добраться до центров. В других регионах с этим вообще могут загнать в псих.  больницу. Я и это проходила,  и на заложенные уши никто не обращал внимания. Говорила как "пискля", но мне надо было жить!!!  Учиться!!! Работать!!!  И вот теперь живу полной жизнью, вожу автомобиль, гуляю и радуюсь жизни!
Так что, нос к верху и вперёд для борьбы с болезнью. И да, ограничьте соль и воду до 1200мл. Мне это помогает.  Летом тяжело,  так как жарко и пьешь много. Но всё же жизнь одна и за неё надо бороться,  а не раскисать.


----------



## Арина777 (24 Фев 2017)

@Kotenok, спасибо за советы )
Воду я и так ограничила, чисто интуитивно, хотя до этого много пила. А сейчас не хочется, потому что временами как в транспорте укачало, чая не попьёшь в удовольствие ))
Уши в этот раз не закладывало, был шум в одном ухе, как раз с " больной" стороны. А раньше бывало, что закладывало, а потом через день-два сглотнёшь и звук  неожиданно "включался" )))


----------



## Арина777 (28 Фев 2017)

Сегодня была в Научном центре неврологии на волоколамском шоссе. 
Врач из назначенного лечения оставила только атаракс, поскольку я его уже пью 2 недели, а так бы другой препарат назначила. 
Выписала: Вертихогель 3 раза в сутки - 1 месяц
Инстенон форте 1 табл 2 раза в день - 1 месяц 
Кардиомагнил 75 мг/ сутки длительно
Обещала что все пройдет, динамика положительная будет обязательно. 
Ещё дали гимнастику от головокружения, быстро садиться-ложиться с поворотами головы. 
Посмотрим что будет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2017)

Что лечим-то?
Диагноз какой определили?


----------



## Арина777 (28 Фев 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, ишемия головного мозга с недостаточностью в вертебрально-базилярной системе в стадии субкомпенсации.
Скажите, это приговор? Или можно полечиться?
Ещё сказали, если улучшений не будет от лечения, тогда покажут отоневрологу, у них там тоже есть такие специалисты.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2017)

Жить и жить!


----------



## Арина777 (28 Фев 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, правда?) ой, спасибо вам, добрый человек )

Я ещё спросила там насчёт воротника Шанца. Они против, мол де мышцы шеи совсем ослабеют


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2017)

Если нет возможности полежать днём, то можно одевать минут по 15, каждые 2 часа?
Если болит и невтерпеж, то надеть и поносить, пока болит, но минут по 15, каждые 2 часа снять и полежать.


----------



## Арина777 (1 Мар 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо )


----------



## Арина777 (9 Мар 2017)

Вторую неделю пью лекарства, которые назначил врач из Научного института неврологии и мне с каждым днём все лучше и лучше.
Каждый день делаю ЛФК. Симптомы пока все присутствуют, но значительно ослабели, а временами забываю про них. Гуляю по часу и уже не контролирую каждый шаг, голова лучше соображает. 
Жить уже можно ) 
НО, во время прогулок опять начала ныть поясница, пока маялась с головой про поясницу не вспоминала, так как лежала целыми днями. Собственно с нижнего отдела спины и начались все мои несчастья. 
Вот думаю, как быть? Заниматься только шеей? Или постепенно вводить упражнения для всего позвоночника? А может так теперь и будет, то голова, то поясница....


----------



## Alik (25 Мар 2017)

@Арина777, добрый день! Как вы себя сейчас чувствуете? Есть ли заметное улучшение? Прошла ли шаткость и головокружения?


----------



## Арина777 (25 Мар 2017)

Alik написал(а):


> @Арина777, добрый день! Как вы себя сейчас чувствуете? Есть ли заметное улучшение? Прошла ли шаткость и головокружения?



Да, прошло 25 дней, мне гораздо лучше. На улице шаткости не чувствую совершенно, дома иногда вечером может слегка качнуть, если устану, но для окружающих не заметно. 
Главное - голова опять моя, раньше на улице чувствовала себя как пьяная. 
Головокружение совсем слабое бывает в постели при переворотах с боку на бок 2-3 секунды, но оно в те дни когда болит шея. Если шея не болит, то и голова при поворотах лёжа почти не кружится. 
Боль в шее связываю с лечебной физкультурой. Наклоны головы к плечам и повороты назад на меня плохо действуют. 
В обшем динамика положительная очень даже приличная. Я даже не ожидала, в отчаянии была, каждое утро плакала, потому что 2 месяца практически лежачая была, в туалет и обратно, так кружилась голова. 
Через 5 дней запишусь к врачу, спрошу что делать дальше. 
Ещё я гуляю по 3-4 км пешком, а месяц назад не могла и вокруг дома пройти, так сильно шатало. От гуляний стал поясничный отдел болеть, но для меня это не так страшно как голова. 
Как радостно опять стать человеком, а не инвалидом!


----------



## Арина777 (8 Апр 2017)

Прошёл месяц. Была опять в институте Неврологии. Таблетки Инстенон Форте заменили на Предуктал МВ. Врач сказала, что они хороши при гипоксии головного мозга, хотя препарат назначают в основном сердечникам, а сердце у меня здоровое.
Все остальное - кардиомагнил, вертихогель и Атаракс продолжаю принимать.
И три дня как начинала делать гимнастику от головокружения. ЛФК для шеи продолжаю делать второй месяц.
Ещё не совсем прошли симптомы, но...... почти.

Интересно, попробовала ЛФК делать под музыку для йоги, упражнения стали казаться другими, более глубокими, чувствительными для мышц, плавными и сама ЛФК очень напомнила цигун, которым я занималась пару лет назад.


----------



## Арина777 (27 Ноя 2017)

На стугероне я третий месяц. Не проходит шаткость (
То хуже, то лучше, но не проходит.


----------

